# Sony XES Coupling Caps



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

I have a Sony XES-M3 that's out for repair right now. While digging through schematics, I noticed that there are coupling caps (I think that's what they are) across each speaker output channel. Digging through the service manual, it lists them as such:

c103 / c203 = .0022MF Film

My problem is that throughout the manual, it lists uF as the standard rating for caps. I have no clue what MF is. I was thinking of changing or upgrading these. Any thoughts on this?

Here's a photo of the outputs. The Blue things are the caps:









Here's the listing in the manual:









Here's the legend from the manual:


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Those caps have nothing to do with sound quality.They are more for high frequency spikes and oscillation problems.


----------



## shutmdown (Aug 24, 2008)

i could be wrong but I think it stands for microFarad


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

No need to upgrade them


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

leave them alone.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Exactly what I was hoping to hear. Thank you all!


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Sweet amp you got there...I was going for one on ebay but it quickly went out of my spending limit, doh.


----------

